

RIP Sparrow: Components open sourced for personal use only - phinze
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/07/27/rip-sparrow-the-beloved-mail-client-is-open-sourced-for-personal-use-only/

======
phinze
Here are the contents of the two zip files that Sparrow provides at
<http://sprw.me/lgpl.php>:

* mac.zip - <https://gist.github.com/3196054>

* iphone.zip - <https://gist.github.com/3196057>

In other words - not much at all. :(

